# Well that was fun... now what?



## Titleistguy (Apr 23, 2021)

SE lateral ... roller coaster of emotion.

Setting the obvious aside just wanna say congrats to all not for passing but for taking it.

Going to get caught up on my handicap (6.8 at the moment) and some video games.

Hope it went well for everyone!


----------



## Be-n (Apr 23, 2021)

That is exactly what it is like for me, a roller coaster of emotions! I did vertical. I left the room for the lunch break with a big smile on my face that no one could see under the mask. I felt about it so strong, even better than the whole PE Structural I passed recently. But then I did a such a f...up in PM. I think I am the only one who can openly say what my main mistake was without breaking any NCEES rules. Writing in a wrong pamphlet 3 pages of solution is obviously a bad idea. It costed me the whole 10 minutes to copy the solution over to the right one.... I really needed this time to finish the last problem properly. Now, instead of being calm and happy with the study I’ve done in the last 4 months, I’m really nervous about the result... 

to all new SE exam takers, ALWAYS CHECK YOUR PAMPHLET NUMBER!


----------



## Titleistguy (Apr 23, 2021)

Awww man I’m sorry to hear that - it’s a silly mistake that I’m sure you’d never make 99/100 times. Try not to beat yourself up too much.

When I took lateral first time, although I didn’t write in the wrong book I did even worse .... problem said use C&C part 4 for a wind design .... so I somehow read part 2 and just straight up used the wrong method and once I realized it, darn near cost me 20 mins.

Either way it’s all in the past, so no use in marinating on it, just move on. Secure in the knowledge that everyone makes bone headed mistakes—- you’re just brave enough to share it. #respect


----------



## Be-n (Apr 23, 2021)

I also wanted to ask everyone, what was the size of desk that you had on your exam?

On PE, I had a a very large folding table, something like 36”x72”. This is what I expected to be a standard. 
On this SE, it was only 17” (!!!) by 60”. 
I felt extremely squished and was constantly concerned that my binders or test sheet will fell off the table. 17” seems like extremely narrow. I couldn’t even put a binder in front of me without overlapping my test book.
In PM, it was even more challenging as it was impossible to properly lay out in front of me all at the same time my test book with questions, open pamphlet, and building code with the study binder.


----------



## Engineerbabu (Apr 24, 2021)

I think the size of the table depends on the Exam Site. The tables were large enough in Houston and Dallas but the one in North Carolina was small.


----------



## EBAT75 (Apr 24, 2021)

So you measured the table with the ruler you were going to sketch with!

The table we had was also like that. There are no standards or specifications for exam tables. Each site has its furniture meant for their core operations. Years ago, when I took the PE, I had to sit on a chair meant for small children.

With CBT the number of examinees is much less at the exam centers now. The space requirement for SE examinees is quite different from others. Hopefully, it gets better.


----------



## Be-n (Apr 24, 2021)

EBAT75 said:


> So you measured the table with the ruler you were going to sketch with!
> 
> The table we had was also like that. There are no standards or specifications for exam tables. Each site has its furniture meant for their core operations. Years ago, when I took the PE, I had to sit on a chair meant for small children.
> 
> With CBT the number of examinees is much less at the exam centers now. The space requirement for SE examinees is quite different from others. Hopefully, it gets better.


Yes, I quickly measured the table with the scale for sketching before the exam started  . 
I need to take it into a consideration next time when I do practice exams at home as it takes a little different way of organizing things around your work station. 
I did PE on the same site and expected the room and tables to be the same on SE, but they changed everything there, building number, room, size of tables. Everything was a lot better on PE.


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Apr 24, 2021)

Let the F5'ing commence...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 24, 2021)

I did vertical on the stage of a performance center. It was.... strange. Plenty of light, but pretty concentrated. It filtered through my eye lashes and made things hard to read. It was cold, yet warm. Pretty echo-y. Lateral was in the same room lateral was in in October. The proctor kept calling me Heather.


----------



## E720 (Apr 24, 2021)

After the PM portion of the lateral exam, 4 of my fellow examinees all stood up, looked at each other, and basically all said at the same time "What in the world was that Xth question all about?". I think there were many obvious errors in the exam this time (to be fair I am sure they will find plenty of obvious errors in my responses).

We had very large folding tables with room enough for me to lay out all my books on the back of it and have the front half for test, answer sheet, codes, etc. We also took the test in the ballroom of a 4 star hotel, harpist playing in the lobby when you walk in, mini-chandeliers in each individual bathroom stall, green marble walls separating the bathroom stalls, limos pulling in and out constantly, valets opening the doors for you.


----------



## Be-n (Apr 24, 2021)

E720 said:


> After the PM portion of the lateral exam, 4 of my fellow examinees all stood up, looked at each other, and basically all said at the same time "What in the world was that Xth question all about?". I think there were many obvious errors in the exam this time (to be fair I am sure they will find plenty of obvious errors in my responses).
> 
> We had very large folding tables with room enough for me to lay out all my books on the back of it and have the front half for test, answer sheet, codes, etc. We also took the test in the ballroom of a 4 star hotel, harpist playing in the lobby when you walk in, mini-chandeliers in each individual bathroom stall, green marble walls separating the bathroom stalls, limos pulling in and out constantly, valets opening the doors for you.


Sounds like a perfect test site! 

About finding plenty of errors in your responses, do you mean your responses on the exam or your comments about the errors you sent after the exam to NCEES?

Have anyone had good experience of communicating with NCEES about what you think was an error on the exam?


----------



## Be-n (Apr 24, 2021)

E720 said:


> After the PM portion of the lateral exam, 4 of my fellow examinees all stood up, looked at each other, and basically all said at the same time "What in the world was that Xth question all about?". I think there were many obvious errors in the exam this time (to be fair I am sure they will find plenty of obvious errors in my responses).
> 
> We had very large folding tables with room enough for me to lay out all my books on the back of it and have the front half for test, answer sheet, codes, etc. We also took the test in the ballroom of a 4 star hotel, harpist playing in the lobby when you walk in, mini-chandeliers in each individual bathroom stall, green marble walls separating the bathroom stalls, limos pulling in and out constantly, valets opening the doors for you.


I took vertical and I think the exam content was very reasonable.
I can’t complain about anything other than my own lack of paying attention to the little details and not covering some obvious topics that were not covered in my prep class.


----------



## EBAT75 (Apr 24, 2021)

thedaywa1ker said:


> Let the F5'ing commence...


If you start too soon, you will wear out the F5 key and it may not be there for you when you need it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 24, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> The proctor kept calling me Heather.


When you pass your new good-luck nickname will be Heather. We will call upon Heather whenever you need good fortune!


----------



## organix (Apr 24, 2021)

E720 said:


> After the PM portion of the lateral exam, 4 of my fellow examinees all stood up, looked at each other, and basically all said at the same time "What in the world was that Xth question all about?". I think there were many obvious errors in the exam this time (to be fair I am sure they will find plenty of obvious errors in my responses).


Part d) of the first one? Either I totally misunderstood the question or the expected result is entirely absurd.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 24, 2021)

There was one that said something was for part C. It was not for part C.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 24, 2021)

Be-n said:


> Sounds like a perfect test site!
> 
> About finding plenty of errors in your responses, do you mean your responses on the exam or your comments about the errors you sent after the exam to NCEES?
> 
> Have anyone had good experience of communicating with NCEES about what you think was an error on the exam?


Go to the NCEES site and report it with as much detail as you can remember. There was aPE question when I took it that was based off an ASTM standard, and that was not a required reference, so I felt it was off limits. You will not get any follow-up.


----------



## mmarlow123 (Apr 24, 2021)

I took lateral yesterday. I can think of a mistake or two that I made (i realized on my ride home that I really neglected some stuff on the wood one ), but, in hindsight I felt the PM portion was fair and I didnt pick up on any exam errors. I'm sure I'll be retaking it because I'm pretty sure my wood responses were unacceptable.


----------



## EBAT75 (Apr 24, 2021)

I also felt there were moments when I questioned what I was reading but I am choosing to clear my storage memory for better things. IMHO, remembering these past questions do not amount to much. The constructed questions are not so real life that each exam will have its own set of conditions to see if the examinee is able to conceptualize the problem and solve it within time allocated.

My feeling is that this is intentional because if they provide some run-of-the-mill layout and ask for same for solutions, they may not be getting what they want - thinking on one’s feet.


----------



## Titleistguy (Apr 24, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> I did vertical on the stage of a performance center. It was.... strange. Plenty of light, but pretty concentrated. It filtered through my eye lashes and made things hard to read. It was cold, yet warm. Pretty echo-y. Lateral was in the same room lateral was in in October. The proctor kept calling me Heather.


How did you resist singing lines from Hamilton or Rent!? I need to know!!!


----------



## Titleistguy (Apr 24, 2021)

E720 said:


> After the PM portion of the lateral exam, 4 of my fellow examinees all stood up, looked at each other, and basically all said at the same time "What in the world was that Xth question all about?". I think there were many obvious errors in the exam this time (to be fair I am sure they will find plenty
> 
> 
> E720 said:
> ...


There is a certain question of the multiple choice variety that I’m fairly certain had a typo. Damn palindromes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 25, 2021)

I was too busy trying not to make any noise, since it projected so bad!


----------



## Br_Engr (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## SoCalPE (Apr 25, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> There was one that said something was for part C. It was not for part C.


Yes, that was on the comcrete question. it was actually for part D.


----------



## SoCalPE (Apr 25, 2021)

organix said:


> Part d) of the first one? Either I totally misunderstood the question or the expected result is entirely absurd.


I understood the question and solved it as required but ended up misreading the data that was given, so I compared my solution to something incorrect/misinterpreted. Kicking myself now lol


----------



## Engineerbabu (Apr 25, 2021)

Is it too early to start pressing F5? It already started to hunt me


----------



## EBAT75 (Apr 25, 2021)

Titleistguy said:


> There is a certain question of the multiple choice variety that I’m fairly certain had a typo. Damn palindromes.


With the fog slowly clearing up, if what I am thinking is the same last part of a multi-part (not multiple choice as in AM) question in the PM, that was a typo from the keys of the two alphabets being one below the other on the keyboard and pressing the unintended one. Happens a lot and depends on the size of the keys, fingers. I think I took it as a typo and answered on the basis of what I thought it was meant to be. But forgot to state my thinking. Whether they throw out that part in question is a toss up given the obvious nature of the error.

I am already looking for excuses !


----------



## SoCalPE (Apr 25, 2021)

Did anyone feel like the AM session was easier than expected? I found it relatively easy, with the exception of a couple of problems.


----------



## MrStructuralEngineer (Apr 25, 2021)

SoCalPE said:


> Did anyone feel like the AM session was easier than expected? I found it relatively easy, with the exception of a couple of problems.


AM for vertical or lateral?


----------



## SoCalPE (Apr 25, 2021)

MrStructuralEngineer said:


> AM for vertical or lateral?


Lateral


----------



## Br_Engr (Apr 26, 2021)

SoCalPE said:


> Did anyone feel like the AM session was easier than expected? I found it relatively easy, with the exception of a couple of problems.


Go away...


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Apr 26, 2021)

SoCalPE said:


> Did anyone feel like the AM session was easier than expected? I found it relatively easy, with the exception of a couple of problems.


Thats what I felt like after I walked out in October, and failed with 22 correct. 

This time felt like a similar level of difficulty, but I do think I caught onto more of their 'gotcha's'

I feel 'confident' in about 33 of the 40 answers. Here's hoping my boneheaded mistakes are few.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Apr 26, 2021)

Now this is where you go: April 2021 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck


----------



## SoCalPE (Apr 26, 2021)

thedaywa1ker said:


> Thats what I felt like after I walked out in October, and failed with 22 correct.
> 
> This time felt like a similar level of difficulty, but I do think I caught onto more of their 'gotcha's'
> 
> I feel 'confident' in about 33 of the 40 answers. Here's hoping my boneheaded mistakes are few.


Kinda in the same boat, I had 26/40 the last time. I did have a few gotcha moments on this one though. So hopefully, my feeling is not misguided.


----------



## Titleistguy (Apr 26, 2021)

SoCalPE said:


> Did anyone feel like the AM session was easier than expected? I found it relatively easy, with the exception of a couple of problems.


Easier than expected? Thats impossible to know b/c everyone's expectations are different. All I can say is that I felt like the questions were 2 mins or 10 mins, lol, not too many that felt 6mins.

That said I did think the afternoon felt easier than I expected, but I also tend to fear the worst on these things so that when I do sit for it, it never seems that bad.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 26, 2021)

Ye


vhab49_PE said:


> There was one that said something was for part C. It was not for part C.


Yeah, I had to ignore that and know what it was actually for, it made no sense for being for part c.


----------



## organix (Apr 26, 2021)

SoCalPE said:


> Did anyone feel like the AM session was easier than expected? I found it relatively easy, with the exception of a couple of problems.


I felt it was very different. It didn’t seem so similar to typical practice problems I was used to. This doesn’t necessarily equal easier or harder, but just different. I also felt there were what I would say are “next level” tricks. These were maybe aimed at the trained test taker to look for certain tricks and question whether or not they apply here. There were at least 3 I can remember debating with myself over. Whereas, someone else may blow by a piece of info and get it right cause of it.


----------



## SoCalPE (Apr 26, 2021)

organix said:


> I felt it was very different. It didn’t seem so similar to typical practice problems I was used to. This doesn’t necessarily equal easier or harder, but just different. I also felt there were what I would say are “next level” tricks. These were maybe aimed at the trained test taker to look for certain tricks and question whether or not they apply here. There were at least 3 I can remember debating with myself over. Whereas, someone else may blow by a piece of info and get it right cause of it.


I agree that the am was different and eccentric.

I did find it a little odd that there wasn’t enough diversity in the questions for the different materials. Hard to elaborate further without mentioning examples.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 26, 2021)

SoCalPE said:


> I agree that the am was different and eccentric.
> 
> I did find it a little odd that there wasn’t enough diversity in the questions for the different materials. Hard to elaborate further without mentioning examples.


I do not disagree.


----------



## tmanchester606 (Apr 27, 2021)

Took the lateral test on Friday.

I found the morning to be frustratingly tricky. Even after taking the AEI class, it felt like there were a few questions asked that the topic just wasn't covered. I spoke with the other people taking the exam afterwards and there seemed to be a general consensus on that.

I found the afternoon, overall, to be not too terrible. One question was literally "open to this page of the AEI notes, copy, and paste", so that was nice, haha.

I honestly have no idea how I did. I feel better than I did when I failed vertical the first time I took it, but I feel worse than this past October when I passed vertical.


----------



## Titleistguy (Apr 27, 2021)

tmanchester606 said:


> Took the lateral test on Friday.
> 
> I found the morning to be frustratingly tricky. Even after taking the AEI class, it felt like there were a few questions asked that the topic just wasn't covered. I spoke with the other people taking the exam afterwards and there seemed to be a general consensus on that.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the AEI notes, they were def. useful particularly for the masonry. 

I rather enjoyed the afternoon questions, well, as much as a person can enjoy the PM portion of the lateral SE exam.


----------



## organix (Apr 27, 2021)

SoCalPE said:


> I agree that the am was different and eccentric.
> 
> I did find it a little odd that there wasn’t enough diversity in the questions for the different materials. Hard to elaborate further without mentioning examples.


I think I know exactly what you mean. I was generally surprised by the material specific questions... again, not from a difficulty perspective, but the kinds of questions they asked.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 27, 2021)

Posting to remind myself to go complain to NCEES about a few mistakes in problems...


----------



## SoCalPE (Apr 27, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> Posting to remind myself to go complain to NCEES about a few mistakes in problems


More than one problem had mistakes. But I already found out my mistake on the concrete problem, which to me appears deadly. Here's to hoping they find issues with the problem itself and not my solution lol


----------



## tmanchester606 (Apr 27, 2021)

SoCalPE said:


> More than one problem had mistakes. But I already found out my mistake on the concrete problem, which to me appears deadly. Here's to hoping they find issues with the problem itself and not my solution lol


One of the middle parts of the lateral steel PM question threw me off. I ended up resorting saying "I'm assuming this because this isn't super clear" (paraphrased) and moved on. Like you said, I'm hoping it's enough for them to say, "ehh, yeah, ok, you basically know what you're doing".


----------



## SoCalPE (Apr 27, 2021)

tmanchester606 said:


> One of the middle parts of the lateral steel PM question threw me off. I ended up resorting saying "I'm assuming this because this isn't super clear" (paraphrased) and moved on. Like you said, I'm hoping it's enough for them to say, "ehh, yeah, ok, you basically know what you're doing".


Yep, same thing. I stated my assumptions and went with a solution I thought would make sense.


----------



## Titleistguy (Apr 28, 2021)

Except for the concrete question, I liked the afternoon. 

And now I'm realzing all a sudden how many SE statements I begin with ... "except for the concrete" ... blah blah. 

#facepalm


----------



## tmanchester606 (Apr 28, 2021)

Titleistguy said:


> Except for the concrete question, I liked the afternoon.
> 
> And now I'm realzing all a sudden how many SE statements I begin with ... "except for the concrete" ... blah blah.
> 
> #facepalm


I purposely put that question off to the end for the same reason. If I did poorly on any one question, it was likely that one.


----------



## Br_Engr (Apr 28, 2021)

A new, updated practice exam is available starting May 3rd.

Just sayin...


----------



## EBAT75 (Apr 28, 2021)

Br_Engr said:


> A new, updated practice exam is available starting May 3rd.
> 
> Just sayin...


I think from what I read earlier it will be in line with the new specifications. All planned in advance. So I bet new set of specifications will also be unveiled together.


----------



## Titleistguy (Apr 28, 2021)

tmanchester606 said:


> I purposely put that question off to the end for the same reason. If I did poorly on any one question, it was likely that one.


Amen dude... I saved to the end and got the first two parts of it pretty solid but was in straight up outline mode for the last bits which seemed to be smaller anyways.


----------



## Titleistguy (Apr 28, 2021)

Br_Engr said:


> A new, updated practice exam is available starting May 3rd.
> 
> Just sayin...


My recycle bin is filled but I’ll keep this in mind if I’m ever at a loss on how to completely waste about 80 bucks, or whatever they’re charging for that.

IN FACT I’d like to see if I could exchange my current practice tests as a possible down payment on a fancy pink new mechanical pencil.

Last point on pencils — I made it a point to ask for a fresh new one, when I still had at least an 1/8” of eraser left. And in my head I did this dance!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 28, 2021)

God I should have. I did grab the guy in front of me's pencil on the way out. (I have no idea on the grammar there) Three pink pencils to go with three blue pencils from October.


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Apr 29, 2021)

Speaking of the pencils...anybody else dislike the new grips on them the past few exam administrations? I prefer the solid rubber one that I have from April 2018 to the new ridged grips from the last 2 administrations...first world problems!


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Apr 29, 2021)

And, another note on the practice exam...I reviewed the 2011 edition of the NCEES practice exam a few weeks before this test, and it was about 95% identical to the one I just bought last year. Don't waste your money if you already have one. Unless of course, word gets out that they did actually decide to make major changes....


----------



## EBAT75 (Apr 29, 2021)

thedaywa1ker said:


> Speaking of the pencils...anybody else dislike the new grips on them the past few exam administrations? I prefer the solid rubber one that I have from April 2018 to the new ridged grips from the last 2 administrations...first world problems!


You hit the nail squarely on the head. A writing instrument is first about balance, then close upon its heels grip.

Old is gold. I had this discomfiture writing with this pencil and at home would even try my hand at both. What a contrast - one longer like a real pencil, slim and proper, the other short, obese and ugly. Speed is a factor in exams. I had to push this one. The older one flows on paper. Also, the ridges are curved in the reverse direction. It does not fit the scheme in any way.

I guess the low bid was signed by the bidder with this pen-cil.


----------



## Titleistguy (Apr 29, 2021)

So in fairness to their practice exams they’re good for building people they want to see some solid bridge examples on say column design or basic seismic and wind checks ... I’d typically use the bridge PM questions selectively as morning building study questions lol,


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Apr 29, 2021)

Titleistguy said:


> So in fairness to their practice exams they’re good for building people they want to see some solid bridge examples on say column design or basic seismic and wind checks ... I’d typically use the bridge PM questions selectively as morning building study questions lol,


Absolutely - having a copy of one of their practice exams is important and worth the $$$. I'd just suggest not buying the latest and greatest on May 3rd expecting a new batch of questions if you already have the one they're selling now.


----------



## Titleistguy (Apr 29, 2021)

thedaywa1ker said:


> Absolutely - having a copy of one of their practice exams is important and worth the $$$. I'd just suggest not buying the latest and greatest on May 3rd expecting a new batch of questions if you already have the one they're selling now.


Well let’s not over state it ... there’s some value added from their exams depending how clever a person is with them however they’re not worth the paper they’re printed on.


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Apr 29, 2021)

Titleistguy said:


> Well let’s not over state it ... there’s some value added from their exams depending how clever a person is with them however they’re not worth the paper they’re printed on.


Lol. True. I bought all sorts of practice exams...PPI, NCEES, 6 minute solutions, AEI...I'd put AEI above the rest, but I'd say the NCEES is as useful and of similar value as PPI/6 minute solutions or most of what else is out there


----------

